# No need to bite my head off



## sorry66

I would like a more idiomatic translation than 'Pas besoin de m'engueuler'.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Franglais1969

Hello,

To bite somebody's head off = *Rembarrer quelqu'un*


----------



## sorry66

Rembarrer is not in the dictionary. What does it mean literally?


----------



## Franglais1969

sorry66 said:


> Rembarrer is not in the dictionary. What does it mean literally?



It isn't in my dictionary either, but that is what I picked up in Bordeaux for that expression; I believe it is slang.


----------



## yannalan

To tell somebody where to get off (Cambridge dic on line)
Very slang
Pas besoin de me casser les couilles avec ça.
Not so slang
Pas besoin de casser la tête avec ça


----------



## sorry66

So 'Don't bite my head off'! is 'Ne me rembarres pas!'

By the way franglais there's a typo in your first post.


----------



## Franglais1969

yannalan said:


> To tell somebody where to get off (Cambridge dic on line)
> Very slang
> Pas besoin de me casser les couilles avec ça.
> Not so slang
> Pas besoin de casser la tête avec ça



To bite someone's head off isn't quite the same as telling someone where to get off.


----------



## yannalan

They translate it like this...


----------



## sorry66

But it's not really telling 'somebody where to get off'. If someone bites my head off, they have responded to me very angrily - they've no doubt shouted too. This is why I used 'engeuler'


----------



## sorry66

yannalan said:


> To tell somebody where to get off (Cambridge dic on line)
> Very slang
> Pas besoin de me casser les couilles avec ça.
> Not so slang
> Pas besoin de casser la tête avec ça


 
I'm familiar with these French expressions and they don't seem to correspond to 'telling somebody where to get off'


----------



## AACO

Hi, I would translate "no need to bite my head's off" by "c'est pas la peine de me remballer", remballer is a bit familiar. Could you give us the context?


----------



## zinc

Ca va, ça va, pas la peine de me sauter dessus.


----------



## Cath.S.

zinc said:


> Ca va, ça va, pas la peine de me sauter dessus.


I like this one best, Zinc.
My own suggestion:
_Pas la paine de m'agresser !_


----------



## sorry66

Merci tout le monde. The context is quite simple AACO - somebody shouts at you when you don't really deserve it and you as a consequence are quite annoyed but keep your calm. You then say' No need to bite my head off'

"c'est pas la peine de me remballer", - what does it mean literally

thank you egeule and zinc


----------



## zanzi

*Pas la peine de me mordre* - will translate nicely your expression. 
Also : 
Pas la peine de me fusiller, pas la peine de me jeter (comme du poisson pourri ) . 

I am not so happy with the first suggestions ( Cambridge online ) for translations you were offered, they do not convey the same meaning exactly. 

"Remballer " ou "Rembarrer " is like pushing him off , to be told "no " ... ( litterally you " emballer " a present, you offer it, it gets "déballer", but if you must send it back then you "remballer" it !!!!!!!!!!!! )

" J'ai proposé un cinéma, mais je me suis fait rembarré" . It's not great French, but it's fairly common.
"he asked her to marry him, mais elle l'a remballé " .


----------



## sorry66

Merci Zanzi - en fait j'ai fait une recherche Google et 'rembarrer' et plûtot 'repousser qqn rudement' qui correspond à 'snub' en anglais. 
'telling someone where to get off' comme cité ci-dessus peut correspondre à 'rembarrer' à mon avis

Toutes tes propositions semble excellent. Je pense que 'pas le peine de me sauter dessus' est une bonne traduction aussi.

*Pas la peine de me jeter* (comme du poisson pourri ) - on peut dire que ça sans le 'comme du poisson pourri'


----------



## zanzi

I thought "snub" was "snobber" which mean "to ignore" rather than to "repousser rudement" ????


PS / checked in the dictionary, it means both.


----------



## sorry66

It was the given translation. You don't necessarily have to ignore somebody in order to snub them. You can snub someone with a remark. _I've just seen another translation 'rebuff' which seems even better._

*Pas la peine de me jeter* (comme du poisson pourri ) - on peut dire que ça sans le 'comme du poisson pourri'?

Sorry to repeat the question.


----------



## zanzi

If you ask a question , it's better with a question mark; I thought you were making a statement. 

Yes, you can not mention the poissons, that's why I put it between brackets with a 

"hey ! arrête de me jeter, ok ??!!"


----------



## sorry66

Hey! Don't bite my head off just because I forgot a question mark!!
Merci Zanzi!


----------



## zanzi

Sure !


----------



## Tortuga Blanca

*Pas la peine de me prendre la tête.*
That is what I'd say.
But this is slang 
(mais je crois que ça correspond mieux)


----------



## sorry66

Quand on me dit ' Faut pas prendre la tête' c'est un synonym de 'Ne t'embêtes pas' donc tu m'a appris qqch avec cet autre utilisation. 
Merci Tortuga.


----------



## Cath.S.

Tortuga Blanca said:


> *Pas la peine de me prendre la tête.*
> That is what I'd say.
> But this is slang
> (mais je crois que ça correspond mieux)


Non, parce que l'on peut prendre la tête à quelqu"un tout en lui parlant très calmement, sur un ton posé.


----------



## zanzi

egueule said:


> Non, parce que l'on peut prendre la tête à quelqu"un tout en lui parlant très calmement, sur un ton posé.


 
Yes, I agree with this  sorry, Tortuga blanca.


----------



## yannalan

On peut même se prendre la tête tout seul...


----------



## sorry66

Je ne vais pas me prendre la tête pour comprendre qu'est-ce que 'ça veut dire 'prendre la tête'! Mais si il ya quelqu'un qui peut l'expliquer. J'écoute!


----------



## yannalan

Ca veut dire que l'on réfléchit trop, de façon obsédante, on ne pense plus qu'à ça..


----------



## sorry66

Je m'en doutais. Merci Yannalan


----------



## lyD

Merci à tous, moi aussi j'ai appris beaucoup en lisant ce message!


----------



## marcolo

"rembarrer" is a good suggestion, and this word exists (see TLF)

And it is not so slangy. I think that "engueuler" is much more colloquial than "rembarrer". I think that "Jeter" is slightly different, and I definitively agree with the other suggestions. In a colloquial and agressive way, you can say :

Ne m'engueule pas avec ça 
Fous moi la paix avec ça (slightly different nevertheless)

In a colloquial way, but not agressive :

Pas la peine de m'allumer pour ça
Pas la peine de m'incendier pour ça
Pas la peine de ne me sauter dessus
Pas la peine de me prendre la tête avec ça
Pas la peine de me rembarrer

In a formal way

Ca ne vaut pas la peine de m'agresser
Ca ne vaut pas la peine de me rabrouer
Ca ne vaut pas la peine de me tancer


----------



## sorry66

Thank you for this it is very thorough. By the way your link doesn't work.


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut Marcolo,
I still don't agree with _prendre la tête _for reasons stated above. 
Similarly, _fous-moi la paix_ does not imply the other person's been yelling at you. Neither does _tancer _nor_ rabrouer._


----------



## nobbs

Sinon il ya le joli "pourrir"

"vazi, pas la peine de m'pourrir"


----------



## yannalan

Yo, mon frère, ça tu peux pas le placer partout...


----------



## reinette

pas la peine de m'engueuler.- c'est pas mal -
pas la peine de me crier dessus. - un peu moins familier, plus distant -
se faire rembarrer - expression populaire, on dit aussi se faire envoyer promener -
se faire remballer - expression locale, je ne connais pas -


----------



## marcolo

Well, maybe I am wrong but I don't see any "yell, shout ..." in the expression "bite my head off", the notion of "yell" has to be understanden in a figurative sense.

I agree that "fous moi la paix" doesn't really fit.
But when you "tancer/rabrouer" someone, you don't do that in silence, certainly not.
Okay but I agree that there is a difference between "agresser/sauter dessus" and "rabrouer/tancer" but certainly not because of the yelling. No the difference is that in one case, you watch more the beginning of the conversation whereas in the other case, the whole conversation is considered.


----------



## Franglais1969

marcolo said:


> Well, maybe I am wrong but I don't see any "yell, shout ..." in the expression "bite my head off", the notion of "yell" has to be understanden in a figurative sense.
> 
> I agree that "fous moi la paix" doesn't really fit.
> But when you "tancer/rabrouer" someone, you don't do that in silence, certainly not.
> Okay but I agree that there is a difference between "agresser/sauter dessus" and "rembarrer/tancer" but certainly not because of the yelling. No the difference is that in one case, you watch more the beginning of the conversation whereas in the other case, the whole conversation is considered.



When you "bite someone's head off," it means that you are snapping at someone.  Egueule is quite correct in her understanding of the idiom.

I still stand my original suggestion (*rembarrer)*, as that is what several French people suggested I use.


----------



## marcolo

Yes, if it is snapping "tancer/rabrouer" doesn't describe that correctly, and "agresser" is the correct word in a formal context. "rembarrer" is very good in an informal context.


----------



## sorry66

*Okay but I agree that there is a difference between "agresser/sauter dessus" and "rembarrer/tancer" but certainly not because of the yelling. No the difference is that in one case, you watch more the beginning of the conversation whereas in the other case, the whole conversation is considered*.

I'm not sure I understand this Marcolo.

'Biting your head off' does imply strong words, spoken quickly and a raised voice. Somebody snapping at you.

A reinette
*se faire rembarrer - expression populaire, on dit aussi se faire envoyer promener -
se faire remballer - expression locale, je ne connais pas -*

se faire rembarrer implique que j'ai invité des gens à me rembarrer?

In a previous post zanzi said that 'rembarrer' was the same as 'remballer'


----------



## Cath.S.

Marcolo, (je te jure que ce n'est pas pour le plaisir de te contredire, je suis souvent d'accord avec ce que tu écris ) lorsque j'ai proposé _agresser_ je pensais employer une expression plutôt familière. Si je voulais un niveau plus relevé, je dirais plutôt
_inutile de hausser la voix._


----------



## marcolo

se faire rembarrer veut dire qu'on vous a rembarré (= repoussé). Non, il n'y a pas d'invite, en général on préfère éviter de se faire rembarrer, ca ne fait jamais plaisir....

Ca veut dire qu'on vous a clairement signifié à voix forte, que vous n'étiez pas le bienvenu dans la conversation. "se faire envoyer promener" est le synonyme, qui veut dire que quelqu'un vous a fait comprendre qu'il était préférable pour vous d'aller vous promener dans d'autres lieux !


"se faire remballer" est synonyme, mais l'image est que quelqu'un vous empaquette dans un joli papier cadeau et vous renvoie. Donc peut-être que ça dure un peu plus longtemps que de se faire rembarrer, le temps de faire le papier cadeau ... Rembarrer quelqu'un peut être quelque chose de très rapide, en une phrase c'est fini.


----------



## sorry66

se faire rembarrer - I got myself rebuffed -approximate translation?
The 'get yourself' implies you partly incited it. That's what I meant by 'invité'. 

Quel est la différence entre 'je me suis fait rembarré' et 'qqn m'a rembarré'. Dans le premier cas je suis un peu responsable de ce qui m'arrive et pas forcément dans le dernier cas.

Merci pour ces autres explications. Ce thread est très interessant.


----------



## zanzi

marcolo said:


> "se faire remballer" est synonyme, mais l'image est que quelqu'un vous empaquette dans un joli papier cadeau et vous renvoie. Donc peut-être que ça dure un peu plus longtemps que de se faire rembarrer, le temps de faire le papier cadeau ... Rembarrer quelqu'un peut être quelque chose de très rapide, en une phrase c'est fini.


 
Marco Polo ; tu dois avoir des sources que je ne connais pas, car je ne sais pas d'où tu sors des explications pareilles ... remballer prend donc plus longtemps que rembarrer ... allons, allons ...  je pense qu'il faut simplifier la vie des anglophones qui nous lisent et qui ne savent plus où donner de la tête (if nobody bit their heads off) il vaut mieux ne pas couper les cheveux en 4 !! Bonne soirée .


----------



## nobbs

sorry66 said:


> se faire rembarrer - I got myself rebuffed -approximate translation?
> The 'get yourself' implies you partly incited it. That's what I meant by 'invité'.
> 
> Quel est la différence entre 'je me suis fait rembarré' et 'qqn m'a rembarré'. Dans le premier cas je suis un peu responsable de ce qui m'arrive et pas forcément dans le dernier cas.
> 
> Merci pour ces autres explications. Ce thread est très interessant.


Non non, "se faire rembarrer" est simplement la forme passive. Cela n'implique pas forcément de responsabilité.
Je peux me faire renverser par une voiture ou me faire enlever par les FARC sans l'avoir cherché. Cela ne se traduira pas par "I got myself sth".
Je me suis fait rembarrer -> I was rebuffed.


----------



## sorry66

Je te remercie bcp Nobbs. Il faut que je revise un peu mon grammaire, c'est clair.


----------



## newyorkais

sorry66 said:


> I would like a more idiomatic translation than 'Pas besoin de m'engueuler'.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.



(le Petit Robert) rembarrer v. tr. <conjug. : 1>  

• XVe; de re- et embarrer « enfoncer »   


¨ Repousser brutalement (qqn) par un refus, une réponse désobligeante. Þ rabrouer, remballer (cf. Remettre* à sa place). Il s'est fait rembarrer et a dû se taire. « lorsqu'elle avait le malheur de se plaindre, Trimault la rembarrait ! » (Dabit).


----------

